# Windows Server 2003 Hardening



## ochieman2000 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hello,

I am hardening a Win Server 2003 from scratch. I have a couple of great guides on hardening but wanted to go a step further. This is for a countermeasures and defense class University level. 

I would love any additional help but am posting more specifically on what services I can shut down. 

This is a stock server. All that is running is a webpage (IIS) and RDP. So port 80 and 3389 need to be open but any services I can stop or disable would be great.

Thanks

Ask any questions and I will supply more information.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

RDP on a default port is no longer secure. There are currently exploits in play to compromise port 3389. Port 80 is also inherently insecure, just make sure the web server and any applications running on it are well patched.


----------

